# Wireless Cards and Tv cards [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I guys  :Smile: 

I would like an opinion about too things. Tv cards and Wireless cards

I have a gay bultin wireless nic on my board (Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8310 and 88W8000G [Libertas] 802.11g client chipset (rev 07) ) but since there is no support at the moment i might get one other.

I was  looking in this list (http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz ) to make sure that  i would buy one that works with linux and i got some doubts.

Should i buy usb  or pci ? 

Are there  performance issues or limitations when compared to eath other.

And what model/brand to buy ? 

=====

My second question is about Tv cards.

I am looking  for a website of a manufacturer that makes linux tv cards and i lost  the url. can someone update me about my choices out there; as well as some advice ?

What  do you think  its a good tv card and why ?

----------

## HeXiLeD

so far for the tv card  i found these :

http://hauppage.com

http://pchdtv.com

and i am having doubts... what do u guys think

----------

## s0be

The hauppage PVR350 and PVR250 are supported under linux using the IVTV drivers.  They work very well.  Any card that is BTTV based (Hauppage WinTV Go) works great with in kernel BTTV drivers.  Some require an external cable to a sound card, others don't.  

Wireless cards: if you can find something atheros based, the madwifi drivers have worked great for me.  Be VERY thurough in your quest, however, because some vendors switch chips on cards.

Example:

Netgear WG311

2 versions, relatively indestinguishable from the box. 

Version 1 is Atheros

Version 2 is Acx111 (alpha-betaish driver available.  Have had some success)

----------

## HeXiLeD

About the Tv card

I emailed pcHDTV, Inc and asked some technical questions  after providing info about my box.

This is what i got back. I hope it helps others  that might  be thinking about getting a  tv card

Hello,

	Currently their are still performance issues with the 64 bit

machines.   Were currently working trying to fix them.   On a 64 bit

machine decoding of an Hi Def video is using about 100% of the CPU on a

3.2GHz box.  With a 32 bit box this drops significantly.  Using the

preemptive kernel option also improves performance on the 2.6 kernels.  

Currently we haven't been able to use the NVidia XVMC hardware

acceleration on a 64 bit machine with out crashing the viewing apps.

	The card sends the full MPEG2 stream that it receives from over-the-air

across the bus to be recorded or played back.  Play back takes the cpu

cycles when decoding HD quality video and the NVidia cards can assist in

the decoding with their hardware.

	You can down load xine or other viewer and our test clip on our

downloads page to see how well decoding works on your machines.  The

short clip was recorded with our card from a PBS station here.

	Best Regards,

	Jack Kelliher

	pcHDTV, Inc.

----------

## HeXiLeD

since last time  i opened this topic there has been news and updates about my requests.

for wirelless cards and even having the 'gay' wireless nic Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8310 and 88W8000G [Libertas] 802.11g client chipset (rev 07) 

I was able to make ity work once as client. However im still wondering if will work as master.

Details can be read here

Other than this i think that given  the current kernel wireless support; that this one; Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection is good to go. Atheros and Prism seem to work fine too.

as for the TV card; i just re-emailed pcHDTV and got this back:

 *Quote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> 	Yes,  64 bit is supported (both AMD and Intel processors and dual
> 
> cores).   We test 64 bit only with Fedora and Suse but in general there
> ...

 

===

```
The HD-5500 Hi Definition Television PCI Card is an universal PCI 2.2 compliant card. The card receives NTSC, ATSC and Cable/QAM Signals and converts them to digital streams which are transported across the PCI bus. Display and MPEG2 decoding are done on the host computer in software and displayed on the computers monitor. The pcHDTV HD-5500 Hi Definition PCI card is based on the 5th generation LG ATSC receiver chips and Conexant's CX23883 NTSC receiver chip providing excellent HD and SD reception.

Key Features:

    * Open source drivers and player

    * Cost effective ATSC/NTSC TV reception card

    * All-software HDTV decoder

    * Supports all 18 ATSC compliant digital formats

    * Supports unencrypted QAM 64 and QAM 256 Cable signals

    * Supports NTSC Analog Television

    * Up to 4 cards supported in a single system for recording and display of multiple programs.

    * Low profile universal PCI card

    * Latest LG 5th generation tuner for enhanced reception

    * Compatible with the HD-2000 or HD-3000 card.

    * Digital Video Recording, Time Shifting and Playback

    * Accelerated HDTV support with nVidia video cards.

    * Accelerated IDCT and Motion Compensation with GeForce4 Mx cards

    * Accelerated Motion Compensation with GeForce4 TI cards

    * Selectable Weave or One Field de-interlacing for interlaced formats

    * Command line support for station scanning

    * Command line support for station signal strength

    * Command line support for recording 

Input/output

    * One TV antenna 75 ohm reception port

    * One S-Video input port

    * One stereo connection jack to sound card for analog TV

Requirements

    * Intel® Pentium® or AMD® CPU 1.2Ghz or higher CPU

    * Linux Red Hat 9.0, Federa Core 2 or higher and Suse 10.0 are supported.

    * 128 MB RAM or higher

    * 1 PCI 2.2 compliant slot 
```

As for the Hauppage they have some models  that i really like BUT... i dont know how functional are they.

s0be

 *Quote:*   

> The hauppage PVR350 and PVR250 are supported under linux using the IVTV drivers. They work very well. Any card that is BTTV based (Hauppage WinTV Go) works great with in kernel BTTV drivers. Some require an external cable to a sound card, others don't. 

 

I am having doubts about the PVR350 and PVR500 and also  if with the PVR350 the FM radio works properly

PVR350

PVR500

If anyone can talk from experience i would like to ear about it.

----------

## HeXiLeD

I found some helpfull info for the PVR 500

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_PVR_500_Setup

This is the card that  i will probably buy.

This Topic is solved for me.

----------

## maqe

what about the HAUPPAUGE WINTV NOVA-T 500, is there any support for this card today?

----------

## HeXiLeD

Right now i am looking for a good and well supported USB tv card. Based on your experience what would you recommend ?

----------

